# Badges!



## Erestor Arcamen

Well, yes we do actually AND they're here. You can see what badges are available at this link:









Badges


Badges are special awards for unique and valuable actions. This page shows a list of all badges.




www.thetolkienforum.com





These are still rolling out so even if you qualify for one, it might not have hit your account yet but it's coming.

Your profile is set to show four badges at a time. You can choose which ones you want by going to your badge tab and tapping on this icon for four of them:


The badges being offered are the same achievements as we have for the Trophies, just visualized.

If you have any questions, feel free to send a PM to the staff!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"Not found".


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

whoops deleted the thread but not the post


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Elthir

No Badger Badge?

Anyway, S-ES led me to this thread, and now I'm going to _try_ to claw that Jackson image out of my house.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You should proudly display your 10-year badge. It's rare, and you earned it through sheer hard work. 

Didn't you?


----------



## Elthir

I do type like that, in any case 😹


----------



## Elthir

Hmm. I added the 10 year . . . trying to chase off the other though.

Aha! Got it!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As EA said, still a work in progress. For instance, I came up with a few, er, "special awards" -- provisional for now, except via PM.

Of course, if the Cat blocks the mail slot in his Cathouse. . .


----------



## Elthir

Even if something gets through, I still have teeth and claws!






(the book I'm about to gnaw and claw to peeces is)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Elthir said:


> No Badger Badge?
> 
> Anyway, S-ES led me to this thread, and now I'm going to _try_ to claw that Jackson image out of my house.


Congrats on the 10-year badge, @Elthir ! What an accomplishment-- but with a Forum this incredible, 10 years is too short a time to stay! You should try for 20!


----------



## Elthir

Thanks *Elbereth*!

And as I joined in 2004, in November I should receive an 18 year old Badger! 

I assume.

That would be old for Badgers where I come from, but it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Elthir said:


> Thanks *Elbereth*!
> 
> And as I joined in 2004, in November I should receive an 18 year old Badger!
> 
> I assume.
> 
> That would be old for Badgers where I come from, but it would be most appreciated.


10-years is incredible. I can see how you would fall in love with this Forum enough to want to stay forever-- I know I have.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Sorry, Elth -- the next one's for 20. I doubt _I'll _make it -- but who knows?


----------



## Radaghast

Elthir said:


> Thanks *Elbereth*!
> 
> And as I joined in 2004, in November I should receive an 18 year old Badger!
> 
> I assume.
> 
> That would be old for Badgers where I come from, but it would be most appreciated.


----------



## Elthir

LOL! The more badgers the better!






And you'll make it S-ES!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahem. BTW, Elthir (and everyone) -- you can limit who can send PMs to members you follow. Of course, if you don't "follow" anyone. . . 🤔


----------



## Elthir

When cats follow, you might not know.

🐾

🐾

🐾


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yikes! 😳


----------

